# Vitre ipad 2 cassée



## posidonie (22 Mai 2011)

Suis très en colère.
J'ai pour habitude d'utiliser mon ipad 2 au lit le soir. Ce matin, je l'ai retrouvé par terre vitre cassée. Il est tombé sur le coin inférieur droit pendant la nuit, d'une hauteur de 1 mètre environ. Pourtant, il était dans sa housse. Fragile. Attention. Me reste plus qu'à aller chez Darty pour voir ce qu'ils me proposent, mais à mon avis, sera pas pris en garantie, puisqu'il est tombé. GRRRRRRRR


----------



## MisterDrako (22 Mai 2011)

Bsr...
la garantie à mon avis faut pas trop y compter...

par contre peut etre via ton assurance perso (habitation degats des biens ou autres...) 
t'as rien dans le genre....?


----------



## Gwen (22 Mai 2011)

Si tu l'as payé par carte de crédit, tu as peut être une assurance avec également. ça ne coûte rien de se renseigner


----------



## pepeye66 (22 Mai 2011)

@ gwen:
Où as tu vu que je me moquais des malheurs de posidonie ?
Je lui reprochais son manque de courtoisi mais mon "Bon courage" était sincère.
Tu dègaines la censure un peu vite !


----------



## Lefenmac (22 Mai 2011)

@ gwen:

Où as-tu vu qu'il posait une question
Où as-tu vu que je me moquais, je racontais moi aussi matinée...


Mais en fait........ tu as bien fait des fois on se lâche et faut nous recadrer


----------

